# Spouse visa granted - things to do and think about for move to UK?



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

As the euphoria feeling from getting my passport stamped starts slowly fading away there are number of questions/queries appear in my mind that I am hoping to get an answer to from the forum members. Maybe those who has just moved to the UK on spouse visa can share thier experience on what MUST be done. Or kind of DOs and DONTs list. 

It is more or less clear what i need to do in my home country, but what are the things i must think about as I land in sunny Scotland? and in what order?

1. From what i've read on various threads in this forum I need to get my name on the *council tax bill* (as a prove of address). Do we just go to local council with our marriage certificate and wait for the letter from them? 

2. *National Insurance Number*. I am planning to start working as soon as possible (i believe i am allowed to work being in the UK on 33 months spouse visa, correct?). And again from this forum i got an idea that it may take 2-4 weeks before i get one. I still will be able to work without it, yes? 

3. *Phone number*. As i understood the best way would be to get a "Pay as you go" option. Would you recommend someting in particular? and what needs to be done in order to get a contract and how soon i would be able to get one?

4. *Bank account*. It looks like that i will be able to open a basic debit account only (for which i need an ID and proof of address) . What about saving account? what is the average annual interest the banks offer to customers? I heard it is around 4%? 
Can i keep my savings in my home country and not transfer them to the UK, as the interest here is much higher and transfer them only when i need them really?

5. *Register with local GP*. Anything that relates to GP or NHS is a complete mistery for me. Could someone please explain what we need to do? And what kind of services it covers and if i am allowed to get any treatment? What if i go to maternity leave?

6. *Dentist*. As far as I know it is a completely separate and independant area of medical services. What needs to be doneto get registered with one? 

7. *Driving License*. I am planning to take driving classes - what is the average cost and how soon i can apply for the license? 

8. *Travelling outside the UK.*. I know that there are certain restrictions/timeframes. How often and for how long i can be outside of the UK without causing any troubles for myself.?


Apologies for a lot of questions, i just want to avoid unneccessary confusion and stress starting a new life in a new place.

Thanks in advance for anu of your response/advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

wmaid said:


> As the euphoria feeling from getting my passport stamped starts slowly fading away there are number of questions/queries appear in my mind that I am hoping to get an answer to from the forum members. Maybe those who has just moved to the UK on spouse visa can share thier experience on what MUST be done. Or kind of DOs and DONTs list.
> 
> It is more or less clear what i need to do in my home country, but what are the things i must think about as I land in sunny Scotland? and in what order?
> 
> 1. From what i've read on various threads in this forum I need to get my name on the *council tax bill* (as a prove of address). Do we just go to local council with our marriage certificate and wait for the letter from them?


You don't have to, but it's probably the easiest way to get a proof of address, which is needed for all sorts of occasions. You can usually just give them a call at the council tax office. 



> 2. *National Insurance Number*. I am planning to start working as soon as possible (i believe i am allowed to work being in the UK on 33 months spouse visa, correct?). And again from this forum i got an idea that it may take 2-4 weeks before i get one. I still will be able to work without it, yes?


Yes, you can work as soon as you land. You can start work without your national insurance number but you should get one without delay, as your employer can't get you on the correct pay code without (which determines how much they deduct for tax and national insurance). Contact Jobcentre Plus.



> 3. *Mobile Phone*. As i understood the best way would be to get a "Pay as you go" option. Would you recommend someting in particular? and what needs to be done in order to get a contract and how soon i would be able to get one?


Start with PAYG. You can get a basic phone and SIM for next to nothing (£10 or less). Not much to choose between various networks, but if your partner is on a particular network, get the same. You need to pass credit check in order to get a contract. Sometimes you can take one out with refundable deposit (say £200 to £500), or your spouse can take one out.



> 4. *Bank account*. It looks like that i will be able to open a basic debit account only (for which i need an ID and proof of address) . What about saving account? what is the average annual interest the banks offer to customers? I heard it is around 4%?
> Can i keep my savings in my home country and not transfer them to the UK, as the interest here is much higher and transfer them only when i need them really?


Yes, getting a basic account (without overdraft or cheque book) is the way to go, and upgrade it say in 6 months once you are in work etc. It shouldn't be difficult opening a savings account if you have current account with proof of ID and address. You will be lucky to get more than 1.5% (base rate is only 0.5%). 
Yes, you can keep money abroad, though beware exchange rate fluctuations.



> 5. *Register with local GP*. Anything that relates to GP or NHS is a complete mistery for me. Could someone please explain what we need to do? And what kind of services it covers and if i am allowed to get any treatment? What if i go to maternity leave?


If your spouse is already registered with a GP, get the same doctor. You need ID (passport) and proof of address. You should get the full range of NHS, including maternity care. If your spouse is in work, you should be covered for in-patient care as well. When you go into a hospital, you may be asked to complete a short form to show eligibility.



> 6. *Dentist*. As far as I know it is a completely separate and independant area of medical services. What needs to be done to get registered with one?


Many dentists are private, and registering with them is easy. Just visit the surgery. If you want NHS dentist, first find out which dentists are taking on new adult patients. You can contact the local primary care trust and ask.



> 7. *Driving License*. I am planning to take driving classes - what is the average cost and how soon i can apply for the license?


We spell it as driving licen*c*e. You can't get a provisional licence until you've been here for 6 months, while you can drive on your existing licence for up to a year. After 6 months, get provisional licence and start taking lessons. They cost around £20 to £30 an hour. Instructor can tell you when you are ready for a test.



> 8. *Travelling outside the UK.*. I know that there are certain restrictions/timeframes. How often and for how long i can be outside of the UK without causing any troubles for myself?


There are no exact limits or restrictions. Your visa is valid for 33 months, and you need to be making UK your home and ordinarily resident in order to renew it for further 30 months. Which means at least the half the time. Holidays and business trips don't matter. If you want to go for naturalisation after 5 years, there are limits - no more than 270 days in the last 3 years, and no more than 90 days in the last 12 months.


----------



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Joppa,
I can't thank you enough for all your help you provide...

Licence - noted


----------



## KTLin (Nov 27, 2013)

I'm in Scotland on a Fiance' visa at the moment. Does it mean I can't register with a GP? I don't have NHS number or anything like that and I saw they ask for it on the forms as well as CHI number.

Regarding the council. Your partner can add you in the property with a simple call but he'll need to ask them to send a letter confirming you live in that address with him + date you move there (if he own the place they don't send the tax on your name. I called them and they said they can't add me on the bill as I don't own the place)


----------



## Karra (Jun 6, 2013)

wmaid, dont want to satrt a new thread for this small question. Which online form we fill? Thanks


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello Joppa.I hope you could clarify this to me. I and my daughter are in the UK already and yesterday we went to a local surgery in order to registry with a GP,the same one that my husband is registered with.Well,with the reference to your reply in this thread I thought it would not be a problem at all being on a spouse visa but a woman at the reception told me that since it's says on my visa "no recourse to public funds" which in her opinion directly related to NHS therefore we could not be registered then offering that the only option for us was to go for a private (?). At the same time the lady admitted herself that having people from abroad in their area was not a usual thing to happen and she might not be fully aware of this particular instance.Don't get me wrong she was quite polite and friendly just unaware of such things,probably....Well,is there any official statement whether a spouse is entitled for NHS that I can refer to? It really baffled me.Many thanks for reply in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Show them the following extract from UKBA site:


> NHS treatment does not count as public funds for the purposes of the Immigration Rules whether it is paid or unpaid.


http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s.../cross-cut/public-funds/funds.pdf?view=Binary Page 10


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

wmaid, how long did it take you to get a spouse visa?

as for your Qs if you still have any, pm me and i'll answer, i lived in Scotland for more than 3 years. 
you cant actually start working without a NI number, if you go to a job agency, this is one of the things they ask when you fill in their application form. i would not hope you'll find work in the first 2 weeks either. they do background and reference checks.


----------



## bluetail14 (Jan 21, 2014)

Missis D said:


> Hello Joppa.I hope you could clarify this to me. I and my daughter are in the UK already and yesterday we went to a local surgery in order to registry with a GP,the same one that my husband is registered with.Well,with the reference to your reply in this thread I thought it would not be a problem at all being on a spouse visa but a woman at the reception told me that since it's says on my visa "no recourse to public funds" which in her opinion directly related to NHS therefore we could not be registered then offering that the only option for us was to go for a private (?). At the same time the lady admitted herself that having people from abroad in their area was not a usual thing to happen and she might not be fully aware of this particular instance.Don't get me wrong she was quite polite and friendly just unaware of such things,probably....Well,is there any official statement whether a spouse is entitled for NHS that I can refer to? It really baffled me.Many thanks for reply in advance.



yes you can still register. my visa said the same tho i had no problem to register. it is best to print out a reference from the NHS info site or from your Citizens advisebureau..if you're unsure go to the Citizens Advise bureau and they'll find a link for you.


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Show them the following extract from UKBA site:
> 
> 
> http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/s.../cross-cut/public-funds/funds.pdf?view=Binary Page 10


Thank you very much!


----------



## 302993 (Oct 8, 2013)

bluetail14 said:


> yes you can still register. my visa said the same tho i had no problem to register. it is best to print out a reference from the NHS info site or from your Citizens advisebureau..if you're unsure go to the Citizens Advise bureau and they'll find a link for you.


Thank you very much for your advise.I have already looked through the link Joppa has sent me and also my husband checked it with a citizen advice bureau and both of these sources have just confirmed our eligibility for NHS..... And again,when my husband went today to the same surgery and got a manager to speak with this time,the manager was so rude and ignorant still stubbornly claiming that NHS relates to public funds! I am not here for them but it feels like you can't win the public's perception on new comers....


----------



## flaviaeliane (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello, I think I can ask my question here instead of creating a new thread. I am on a Tier 2 Partner Visa, and now that my daughter is old enough I started looking for a job. I just learned I need to apply for a National Insurance Number, so I called the number this morning and requested it. The lady on the phone told me I should expect a pack arriving by mail, but I don’t really understand what happens now. How long does this process take? Do I need to make an appointment at my local Jobcentre Plus? Can I apply for a job before I get my NIN? Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You will get a form to complete, and when you return it, expect to get your number in a week or so.
You can apply for jobs now, and just tell employers that you have applied for the number and expect to get it soon.


----------



## flaviaeliane (Dec 27, 2012)

Thank you very much, Joppa.


----------



## KHP (Oct 25, 2012)

Missis D said:


> Thank you very much for your advise.I have already looked through the link Joppa has sent me and also my husband checked it with a citizen advice bureau and both of these sources have just confirmed our eligibility for NHS..... And again,when my husband went today to the same surgery and got a manager to speak with this time,the manager was so rude and ignorant still stubbornly claiming that NHS relates to public funds! I am not here for them but it feels like you can't win the public's perception on new comers....


Hi there,

The same thing happened to my husband at my local surgery. I explained to the practice manager that it was a spouse visa etc and she was very rude and ignorant. So instead my husband registered at a nearby polyclinic. It was hassle free and they were polite.

Try a different surgery. 

Good luck.


----------

